# Hanging on for hope: S3 vs Note2



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to start with a story.

Last weekend, my Galaxy Nexus microphone stopped working, so I needed a replacement device, which was still covered under warranty. Due to the incompetence of the Verizon outlet store, they didn't change my warranty information over to reflect my Nexus, and instead, left it as my old Thunderbolt. On the brightside however, they also forgot to note it as a contract upgrade, so I still had an upgrade available. The problem with this is that the Verizon corporate store could only send me a Thunderbolt replacement unless I could come up with a year old receipt to prove I actually bought it from a Verizon store.

Unable to produce a receipt (I literally remember throwing it away a month ago when I found it in my winter coat). Instead of going back to a Thunderbolt, I decided to give the S3 a try with the understanding that I have until January, according to the Verizon rep, to exchange it for a Note 2 (which is what I really wanted). However, after spending some time with the S3, and having it unlocked, rooted, and romed with AOKP like my former Nexus, I'm on the fence on whether I should return it at all. It's a really strong phone, but...the Note 2 sounds stronger.

I would be devastated if I went with the Note 2, but it doesn't get unlocked. However, I'm an artist and would love to be able to draw on my Note II with the sPen, plus I've always wanted a large screen device - Hell, I'd use a 7" tablet as a phone if I had the chance. The icing on the cake is it comes in grey, instead of the girly white and purpleblue that the S3 comes in. The girlfriend got excited when she saw my white phone and thought I'd joined her on the iPhone side. Yes, it's that bad.

So, what would you do? Continue to rock the S3 or get a Note 2? I'm concerned they won't have the bootloader unlocked - at least until after my exchange period runs out, so I'd probably pick up the Note 2 right away and hope for an unlock.

What to do?

What to do...


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a thunderbolt, galaxy nexus, currently an s3 (until tomorrow when my note2 is delivered) and I would without question go with a note 2.

Even if the boot loader is locked, what do you gain by unlocking it? If its anything like the S3 battery life is better on the stock kernel

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess I like having the option of running AOKP or CM. I love the minimalism of pure android, and hate the bright super saturated touchwiz. If the bootloader remains locked, has a safestrap ever been created for a Samsung device, or is that exclusive to Motorola?

In any case, I plan to get to Verizon when the door opens tomorrow and see if the Note 2 is in stock. I can't resist it. I just really hope the amazing developers find a way to unlock it.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

The S3 was unlocked with a leaked bootloader, with any luck and the note being as popular maybe we can hope for another leak. Before the boot loader unlock there was a kexec recovery, that allowed you to flash away.

I said all that to say, or awesome Devs will find a way


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

s3 bootloader was leaked. not unlocked. i understand people like the unlocked bootloader because it makes flashing roms and kernels what , 30 seconds faster than the other way??? lol we still have kexec and can still work around the bootloader till another african sock monkey slips us a bootloader.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

That's why I picked up the Note 2. Figured custom roms are inevitable, bootloader or not.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tekkiegrrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the Note II after giving up the SIII. Note II rocks, I'm running Jedi X rom, BUT I'm hoping there is, or will be an AOKP for the T-Mobile Note II. I've searched and couldn't find anything. Does anybody know??? Thanks.


----------



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got the S3 and enyoyed it, but I really was intriqued by the Note 2, but it wasn't out yet at the time. I loved the S3 but the N2 kept calling me. So, on my 14th day, which was the last day I could exchange it and the first day the N2 hit the stores, I exchanged the S3 for the N2. Had there not been a N2 in the picture I would have been happy as a clam with my S3. That said, I'm very glad there is a N2 because I absolutely made the right decision. It's amazing.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Ive had the nexus, s3 and now note. Note 2 wins hands down. I used a buddies s3 yesterday and it felt so lame in my hand lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## mtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got an upgrade coming on the 6th and am torn between the S3 and the Note 2. I really like the additional features and power of the note 2 but I am worried it's going to be too big. How are you guys feeling about the size?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

mtrain said:


> I've got an upgrade coming on the 6th and am torn between the S3 and the Note 2. I really like the additional features and power of the note 2 but I am worried it's going to be too big. How are you guys feeling about the size?


After using is a couple days, you barely notice the size. I love it.


----------



## zaxbysauce (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree, my past 3 phones were the GS3, the DNA, and now the Note 2. After using all 3 (as well as toying with a friend's RAZR Maxx HD who now has a Note 2 as well) I can say the Note 2 is hands down my favorite. The DNA was nice, but honestly the non-pentile Super AMOLED of the Note 2 more than makes up for the PPI difference with size and my inability to spot that PPI difference with the naked eye. The Note 2's extra functionality really pushes it over the edge. It can do everything a super phone needs to do and more. It's more powerful than the GS3 (in the US anyway), and you quickly become so accustomed to the size that "normal" phones seem like toys.

One negative is that unless all phone displays keep ramping up in size, you may be stuck with the Note line (or its eventual competitor) for the foreseeable future due to how much you enjoy the screen size.


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> After using is a couple days, you barely notice the size. I love it.


All that said has anyone put there GN2 in their pocket and jumped onto a crotch rocket and went for a ride? I am worried that it will be awkward and that i may possibly damage the phone in my pocket as scoot about the curves on the roads!


----------



## mtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger and ordered a note 2. Go big or go home


----------



## cinoib (Aug 2, 2012)

My evolution: Bionic, Razr Maxx, SIII, Note2.

I had rooted the Moto's. I have Cyanogenmod 10m2 on the S3.

The screen on the Note2 is far better then I suspected it would be (not Penile).

I haven't rooted the Note yet. I don't use the pen much but it's nice to know it's there. If AOSP supports the pen and the popup browser, Verizon Visual Voice mail (can't find that 4 the S3), I'll go there.

I was able to sideload Flash and Holoweb browser so I'm good for now.

I have long fingers so the size of the Note is fine. Above all, the 31oo mAh battery rivals the Razr Maxx.

I thought briefly about the DNA. But the small battery coupled w the 5" screen meant I'd be on the charger b4 noon as was the case w the S3.

So 4 now, the Note2 is my pick o the litter!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

